# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Ανοιγει μονο του το ραδιο-cd

## mariosxr

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες το πρωί που πάω να πάρω το αμάξι βλέπω οτι είναι ανοιχτό  το ραδιόφωνο και παίζει . Η μονάδα είναι pioneer . Ακόμα και αν το κλείσω και πάω την άλλη μέρα  είναι πάλι ανοιχτό. 
Τι μπορεί να φταίει ?  :Confused1: 
Το πρόβλημα είναι στο ραδιόφωνο (πλακέτα ,  διακόπτης ,κάποια δίοδος,  πυκνωτής )  :Help: 
Αν κάποιος το έχει διορθώσει ή αν κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός ξέρει να με βοηθήσει και να μου πει τι να κοιτάξω ! :Thumbup1: 
Σας παρακαλώ όχι άσκοπες απαντήσεις από μη γνώστες του αντικειμένου . :Cursing: 
 Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## mikemtb73

Εκτός από το πρόβλημα στην μονάδα, υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την αρχή της τοποθέτησης... Θα έπρεπε να ήταν συνδεμένο στην πρώτη σκάλα του κλειδιού και όχι να παίρνει μόνιμα τροφοδοσία!
Τώρα για να ανοίγει μόνο του, καθάρισε το μπουτον on από μέσα η άλλαξε το. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mariosxr

Είναι συνδεμένο στην πρώτη σκάλα του κλειδιού , δούλευε κανονικά μετά την πενταετία ανοίγει μόνο του όποτε θέλει

----------


## nyannaco

> Είναι συνδεμένο στην πρώτη σκάλα του κλειδιού , δούλευε κανονικά μετά την πενταετία ανοίγει μόνο του όποτε θέλει


Μονο αν εχει προβλημα ο διακοπτης μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο.

----------


## mikemtb73

Οοοοοταν λοιπόν το βρεις ανοιχτό κάποια στιγμή, χωρίς να πατήσεις τίποτα χωρίς να πειράξεις τίποτε, μέτρησε στο κόκκινο και στο κίτρινο καλώδιο σε σχέση με το σασί, αν έχεις  και στα 2. 12 βολτ. Αν έχεις φταίει το αυτοκίνητο, αν όχι φταίει το ραδιοφωνο
(όλα αυτά ισχύουν μόνο αν σβήνοντας και Βγάζοντας το κλειδί, κλείνει και το ραδιόφωνο συνήθως ) 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

